# Blackman Store



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

For any hunters this year. Not sure how long they’ve been back open. Nice, clean and a couple of nice ladies. Only thing I’ve tried was the breakfast burrito.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

$14 for a burger in Blackman? Damn


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Splittine said:


> $14 for a burger in Blackman? Damn


Oh yeah, I didn’t notice that until I posted it. I wonder what kind of a burger that is?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I saw they were back open when I was scouting up there. Geez at the burger prices.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Saw it was back open this weekend when I went by. What else do they have in there, standard convenience store stuff? I mean, it is the only place to go buy a burger in Blackman that I know of and the price of beef is pretty ridiculous right now. But yeah, that's pretty high especially if it only includes chips.


----------



## CurDog (Nov 14, 2010)

Outside9 said:


> I wonder what kind of a burger that is?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


*Probably called The Cha-Ching Burger 
lol *


maybe 25$ by the time you add fries and a drink**


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

those prices are kinda like going to the picture show....well, i guess you younger guys know it as the movies. when we called it a picture show is just about how long it's been since i watched one.
jack


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jack2 said:


> those prices are kinda like going to the picture show....well, i guess you younger guys know it as the movies. when we called it a picture show is just about how long it's been since i watched one.
> jack


My wife grew up, up town (Montgomery) and it used to driver her crazy when I called it a picture show. Now, she just ignores me.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Outside9 said:


> My wife grew up, up town (Montgomery) and it used to driver her crazy when I called it a picture show. Now, she just ignores me.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How long does it take for her to start ignoring you. Sounds great! I can't wait!


----------



## Bigwill4life (Mar 3, 2009)

Well with those prices I don't see this lasting very long. That's equivalent to stopping at Arby's $10.00 to 15.00 bucks for a burger 🍔 is outrageous. Even if they are the only store around. You'd think they would want to drop the price abit to bring people inn. I'd drive an extra 20min after hunting for a burger but not at that price.


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

I will either pack a lunch, or bring my grill and cook my own.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jwilson1978 said:


> How long does it take for her to start ignoring you. Sounds great! I can't wait!


Too long!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

I've paid $14 for a burger plenty of times. More than that sometimes, but there is usually a Waterview to go with it.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m not driving my $70,000 (ok, $30,000) truck there.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Splittine said:


> $14 for a burger in Blackman? Damn


And 12 bucks for chicken and cheese in a 30 cent tortilla ?


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Dang right imma try it. I wish mickeys would open back up. Or the Baker country kitchen. That chicken n gravy was fantastic. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Its not great, and they don't have alot, and they are pricy, but it is nice having a choice in the woods. Been open fer about a month and only had 2 meals there.....Wagonwheel might reopen next weekend if Steve has regained his strength!!!


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

Jason I was gonna shoot you a pm about Steve so I’m glad you gave me an update. I’ll try the Blackmon store this hunting season cause if I’m hungry and in the woods a good hamburger is sometimes worth a little extra cash Instead of potted meat or Vienna sausage and crackers.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> Its not great, and they don't have alot, and they are pricy, but it is nice having a choice in the woods. Been open fer about a month and only had 2 meals there.....Wagonwheel might reopen next weekend if Steve has regained his strength!!!


Have you tried the hamburgers? Just wondering if they are good or not?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

The days of good cheap meals are behind us....Its either cheap, or good, rarely both....


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

What is going on with Steve? He is one of my clients.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Hey fellas you don’t have to starve in the woods on these trips make your buddy’s jealous like I do roll up and go to cookin


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

I wonder if there’s a market for a guy with a cooker and a grill on the side of the road in Baker selling fish or burgers.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)




----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I’m just a short walk to Ms. Sherrie’s kitchen.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Outside9 said:


> Have you tried the hamburgers? Just wondering if they are good or not?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I have talked to folks who said they are huge burgers but not much flavor. Steve's smoked burgers are probably much much better!!!!!




billyb said:


> What is going on with Steve? He is one of my clients.


He had the rona about a month and a half ago and it hit him purty hard....Convenient living next door, easy meals when he is open!!!!


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

$12 ain't bad. Yall must not have been through McDonalds lately.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

YELLOWCAT said:


> $12 ain't bad. Yall must not have been through McDonalds lately.



Who eats that nasty shit?


----------



## YELLOWCAT (Oct 25, 2017)

Splittine said:


> Who eats that nasty shit?


My 12 yr old eats that shit lol. My older 2 wont touch it.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

A friends hunting camp near Blackmon


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Splittine said:


> Who eats that nasty shit?


You obviously haven't looked at a McDonalds drive thru around lunch time lately...


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Places that offer a meal out in these parts never last because they start with "LOW" prices to get people in the door after they open. Soon their prices have to rise to stay in business. They soon go out of business because people complain about the rise in prices and quit going. 

Unless you are the institution known as the Gator Café, your luck in opening and staying in business as a restaurant in this area are slim to none.


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

Telum Pisces said:


> Places that offer a meal out in these parts never last because they start with "LOW" prices to get people in the door after they open. Soon their prices have to rise to stay in business. They soon go out of business because people complain about the rise in prices and quit going.
> 
> Unless you are the institution known as the Gator Café, your luck in opening and staying in business as a restaurant in this area are slim to none.


Truth


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Telum Pisces said:


> Places that offer a meal out in these parts never last because they start with "LOW" prices to get people in the door after they open. Soon their prices have to rise to stay in business. They soon go out of business because people complain about the rise in prices and quit going.
> 
> Unless you are the institution known as the Gator Café, your luck in opening and staying in business as a restaurant in this area are slim to none.


Even their food is as bad as Lulu's but being right there and only place has worked. Really wish Mickeys woulda sustained. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## FoteeFy (Jan 27, 2021)




----------



## stevenattsu (Apr 24, 2009)

I did like the Hunts Brothers Pizza and the lukewarm beer they sold at the old store


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

stevenattsu said:


> I did like the Hunts Brothers Pizza and the lukewarm beer they sold at the old store


Hunts Brothers is definitely the best shitty pizza out there!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Every z71 within 50 miles smells like hunt brothers pizza, mountain dew, and flea infested walker hound... I don't see them spending $15 for a burger. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

John B. said:


> Every z71 within 50 miles smells like hunt brothers pizza, mountain dew, and flea infested walker hound... I don't see them spending $15 for a burger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


You just described the smell of meth.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

John B. said:


> Every z71 within 50 miles smells like hunt brothers pizza, mountain dew, and flea infested walker hound... I don't see them spending $15 for a burger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


No but the road is nice getting there. So your 70k truck n my 30k truck can get there easily. 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

lettheairout said:


> No but the road is nice getting there. So your 70k truck n my 30k truck can get there easily.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Man I'm pretty loyal to the Harold store or the Berrydale store... Blackman is way too far east. 

Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> No but the road is nice getting there. So your 70k truck n my 30k truck can get there easily.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


That may have some longevity.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gameaholic (Oct 1, 2007)

Well if yall see someone grilling on their tailgate when season opens, stop and say hello.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

jspooney said:


> I wonder if there’s a market for a guy with a cooker and a grill on the side of the road in Baker selling fish or burgers.


Find you a popular spot in BW and fire up the grill or black stone about 9 - 10 and let that smell go rolling through the woods. They may come running.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

jwilson1978 said:


> Hey fellas you don’t have to starve in the woods on these trips make your buddy’s jealous like I do roll up and go to cookin
> View attachment 1082616


If I was in baker coming out of the woods, I’d pick a meal coming off the back of a side x side like this everyday over any resteraunt in that region not named Dessi’s or pounders! lol screw food trucks, I want food atvs with grills on every corner!


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

One of y’all need to come up with a very very large smoker design that I can mount on a tri toon and sell bbq to crab island during tourist season!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

Great thing about where I live is I’m only a few minutes from home when I get hungry on the east side of Blackwater 

I don’t know how much TJ’s in Wing,Al. (About 5 miles north of Blackman ) is getting for a burger now but last year it was $3 and the gas is cheaper than most places in Florida 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Since y'all been talking bout it,, I decided ro go up there tonight! Let me introduce you to the $13 and some change bacon cheese burger from the Blackmon Store. 
















5 outta 10 is all it will get outta me. It was a LARGE burger but not alot of flavor until I smothered it in Sriracha Honey sauce....did not eat all of it. So after taxes it was 14 and some change so 15 bucks for a single burger with NO sides or drink, I'll pass on em from now on.


----------



## lettheairout (Mar 11, 2008)

Ooff. No drink or sides. Yeah that makes it a tough burger to swallow 

Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Ooff. No drink or sides. Yeah that makes it a tough burger to swallow
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


That much for just a burger and no fries? No thanks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

Jason said:


> Since y'all been talking bout it,, I decided ro go up there tonight! Let me introduce you to the $13 and some change bacon cheese burger from the Blackmon Store.
> View attachment 1082640
> View attachment 1082641
> 
> ...


for 15 bucks u think they could melt the cheese !


----------



## halo1 (Oct 4, 2007)

And I’d wager that bacon could give stretch armstrong a lecture about being rubbery?


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

halo1 said:


> One of y’all need to come up with a very very large smoker design that I can mount on a tri toon and sell bbq to crab island during tourist season!


You don't need a smoker. Just get a grill and charge Blackman's prices and you should be able to retire soon .LOL


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Jason said:


> Since y'all been talking bout it,, I decided ro go up there tonight! Let me introduce you to the $13 and some change bacon cheese burger from the Blackmon Store.
> View attachment 1082640
> View attachment 1082641
> 
> ...


That's about as pitiful as a wet whipped puppy.


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

John B. said:


> Every z71 within 50 miles smells like hunt brothers pizza, mountain dew, and flea infested walker hound... I don't see them spending $15 for a burger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I don’t drink Mountain Dew


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

John B. said:


> Every z71 within 50 miles smells like hunt brothers pizza, mountain dew, and flea infested walker hound... I don't see them spending $15 for a burger.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G981V using Tapatalk


I don’t think I’ve ever had even a slice of Hunt Brothers Pizza, I don’t own any hounds and I dang sure don’t drink Mountain Dew, I do drive a Z 71 but I’m not paying that $14 or $15 for a burger. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Uh no way I’d pay that for that sausage size pattie nope.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Well that's disappointing...I mean, they can't have much overhead at that little place. Someone needs to have an intervention with them.


----------



## Chadddd (Jun 26, 2016)

A $14 burger would probably be one of the cheaper deer hunting expenses.


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I went by there last night while I was at the camp and got the bacon cheeseburger and fries. I thought the burger was pretty good and more than I could eat for sure with the fries they put in the box. One unique thing is their pickles for the burger are bread and butter instead of dill. I will certainly go back for another one. 

They also have a fried catfish dinner on Fridays only for $13.95 and it comes with 4 fillets of catfish, black eyed peas over rice and green beans. I think I’ll try that next time for sure.

The store itself has some snacks, drinks and cold beer in the cooler and the big surprise was they had Dots pretzels and I grabbed a bag of those and I agree with another thread that those are the best pretzels I have ever eaten. They also have the typical meds, a little fishing gear and some camping stuff you may need.

Pretty neat little place so I hope it survives but we all know the likelihood of that up there.


----------



## Try'n Hard (Oct 23, 2008)

I done got hooked on that Boudin at the berrydale xroads but last time I stopped it looked like it was over??? Anybody know if its gone for good?


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Sounds good, thanks for the info.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Scott's got money to spend though....hahaha I will decline unless them prices come down a bit!


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Try'n Hard said:


> I done got hooked on that Boudin at the berrydale xroads but last time I stopped it looked like it was over??? Anybody know if its gone for good?


Just Boudin and Pizza all they serve now









Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I guess ill make a run to Berrydale one day. Forgot all about that thread talking about the boudin.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

fla_scout said:


> I guess ill make a run to Berrydale one day. Forgot all about that thread talking about the boudin.


The Wing store has it too....they make sausage dogs outta em!!!


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

Jason said:


> The Wing store has it too....they make sausage dogs outta em!!!


I need to expand my home range some and try that place. I never think about them when I’m out and about.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fla_scout (Sep 28, 2007)

I’m headed to the camper Friday afternoon so it sounds like a fish plate from Blackmon’s on Friday night and some boudin from wing for lunch on Saturday. Thanks Jason.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Where’s the place in Wing? The gas station there?


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

boomshakalaka said:


> Where’s the place in Wing? The gas station there?


The gas station is the only open business in Wing that would have it
I don’t know if there any other places open except maybe the metal rafter or it might be metal roofing place is still open 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah, use to be TJ's BP and it was sold a while back. Its been updated and you can get gas/diesel after hours which is good. Prices have gone up so I don't save as much as I use to but its still a little cheaper then in Baker and Crestucky!


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

lettheairout said:


> Dang right imma try it. I wish mickeys would open back up. Or the Baker country kitchen. That chicken n gravy was fantastic.
> 
> Prostaff member for Old Crow Custom Calls.


Mickeys had the best bacon cheeseburger I think I’ve ever eaten.


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

So I went into the store in Wing today asking if they had the shrimp boudin and they looked at me like I was an alien!


----------



## Yellow River Cat (May 3, 2008)

boomshakalaka said:


> So I went into the store in Wing today asking if they had the shrimp boudin and they looked at me like I was an alien!


I think it’s the Berrydale store at 4 & 87


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boomshakalaka (Dec 4, 2012)

Yellow River Cat said:


> I think it’s the Berrydale store at 4 & 87
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


There’s talk about the store in Wing previously in the thread.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

Y’all worry about a $15 burger, and spend god know how much on 40lbs of deer meat. You are probably paying upwards of $50 lb for a deer. Show me where that makes economical sense. Yes the price does go down if you kill more, but you would have to have roughly 400 lbs of deer meat at the end of the season to get close to beef/chicken prices. This is using $2000 a yr for deer hunting expenses. With that being said the owner is probably lucky to net $1 for every burger served. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shmelton said:


> Y’all worry about a $15 burger, and spend god know how much on 40lbs of deer meat. You are probably paying upwards of $50 lb for a deer. Show me where that makes economical sense. Yes the price does go down if you kill more, but you would have to have roughly 400 lbs of deer meat at the end of the season to get close to beef/chicken prices. This is using $2000 a yr for deer hunting expenses. With that being said the owner is probably lucky to net $1 for every burger served.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


20 buck burger is something to bitch about. Mind your bizness about my 50'000/150'00 worth of rifles and my 80'000 pickup then my hundred bucks of fuel back and forth to haul my 20'000 dollar side by side to the woods.On my 6,000 a year dues. HEY I got to put food on the table! LMAO! Mind your business and let me bitch! I'm kidding of course.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

jwilson1978 said:


> 20 buck burger is something to bitch about. Mind your bizness about my 50'000/150'00 worth of rifles and my 80'000 pickup then my hundred bucks of fuel back and forth to haul my 20'000 dollar side by side to the woods.On my 6,000 a year dues. HEY I got to put food on the table! LMAO! Mind your business and let me bitch! I'm kidding of course.


I resemble that remark.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shmelton said:


> I resemble that remark.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hey the price we pay to have fun! And that's what it is.And that's just hunting. Throw a couple hundred grand at fishing.Damn a good time gets expensive.LOL


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

jwilson1978 said:


> Hey the price we pay to have fun! And that's what it is.And that's just hunting. Throw a couple hundred grand at fishing.Damn a good time gets expensive.LOL


Hell if the deer hunters think they have it bad, try duck hunting the holy land 40 or 50 days a yr. They will be home begging for a $20 hamburger. $30 a case for beer, $8 for a can of Cope, $50 for a liter of jack, $30 a box for steel shot, and then $20 for a burger. I think the folks in the AR delta have 2 sets of prices. One for the locals, and one for the Oosers. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shmelton said:


> Hell if the deer hunters think they have it bad, try duck hunting the holy land 40 or 50 days a yr. They will be home begging for a $20 hamburger. $30 a case for beer, $8 for a can of Cope, $50 for a liter of jack, $30 a box for steel shot, and then $20 for a burger. I think the folks in the AR delta have 2 sets of prices. One for the locals, and one for the Oosers.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yep Maybe I should relay the message. Met a man (at the new place in town)that said he worked for Olin (sales rep) he said. He talked alot of shit like a salesman. He said next year on all ammo will be worse and if I duck hunt or have friends that do. Buy it up during the summer or you won't get it.


----------



## Shmelton (May 19, 2020)

jwilson1978 said:


> Yep Maybe I should relay the message. Met a man (at the new place in town)that said he worked for Olin (sales rep) he said. He talked alot of shit like a salesman. He said next year on all ammo will be worse and if I duck hunt or have friends that do. Buy it up during the summer or you won't get it.


I’ll be hunting them with lead if that’s the case…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

Shmelton said:


> I’ll be hunting them with lead if that’s the case…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Something one of the guy's at work said.(From Tuscaloosa)He goes to Arkansas or kansas every weekend and is back to work every monday. EAT up with it. LOL


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

boomshakalaka said:


> There’s talk about the store in Wing previously in the thread.


They call it a sausage dog.....hahaha me and the ole lady got one in the morning a couple weeks ago. Don't use c00n a$$ talk, they don't understand what boudan is....haha


----------



## gator75 (Aug 11, 2016)

Speaking of Boudin, Carl's in Loxley makes it now. Some of the best I've ever eaten. The deer flavor in it is great.


----------

